# Smokin-It to replace MES 30



## LandToSea (Jan 29, 2018)

After 4 years my MES 30 is dead. The plastic cover for the electronic control board de-laminated and peeled off and I think moisture got into the electronics. Every time I plug it in it throws a breaker in my fuse panel. I like the MES and am not completely decided about not repurchasing although I think I have read the newer ones have some issues not present in the older model I had. Correct me if I am wrong.

Ideally, I want electric, long lasting, reliable temp control and ability to achieve at least 275*, but preferably 325* so I do not need to do oven transfers when that temp is needed to crisp up bark on finish. One of my biggest gripes on the MES is having to refill the chip hopper every 30m or so. I would prefer something I can leave run unattended much longer. I was not planning on spending more than $400 but the Smokin-It #3D seems to fit at a much higher cost of $879 shipped. If it last 20+ years instead of the 4-5 years I have gotten out of my previous two MES and one Bradley I guess I can justify it. I was looking at the model 3 initially, but the temp is listed at a max of 250* although both it and the 3D have the same 1200w element. I guess the mechanical rheostat is limited on the 3 for some reason although the element could get hotter? The digital controller must give the higher temp ability. While that is great it leads me back to my current MES issue and longevity. Mechanical rheostats should be easy to obtain and replace even if the manufacturer goes under in the future. Digital boards on the other hand are more proprietary and if they go you would have to completely redesign the electrical control system. Any feedback on my perspective and direction with your suggestions based on your experiences is greatly appreciated!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 29, 2018)

Good choice.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 29, 2018)

LandToSea said:


> After 4 years my MES 30 is dead. The plastic cover for the electronic control board de-laminated and peeled off and I think moisture got into the electronics. Every time I plug it in it throws a breaker in my fuse panel. I like the MES and am not completely decided about not repurchasing although I think I have read the newer ones have some issues not present in the older model I had. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Ideally, I want electric, long lasting, reliable temp control and ability to achieve at least 275*, but preferably 325* so I do not need to do oven transfers when that temp is needed to crisp up bark on finish. One of my biggest gripes on the MES is having to refill the chip hopper every 30m or so. I would prefer something I can leave run unattended much longer. I was not planning on spending more than $400 but the Smokin-It #3D seems to fit at a much higher cost of $879 shipped. If it last 20+ years instead of the 4-5 years I have gotten out of my previous two MES and one Bradley I guess I can justify it. I was looking at the model 3 initially, but the temp is listed at a max of 250* although both it and the 3D have the same 1200w element. I guess the mechanical rheostat is limited on the 3 for some reason although the element could get hotter? The digital controller must give the higher temp ability. While that is great it leads me back to my current MES issue and longevity. Mechanical rheostats should be easy to obtain and replace even if the manufacturer goes under in the future. Digital boards on the other hand are more proprietary and if they go you would have to completely redesign the electrical control system. Any feedback on my perspective and direction with your suggestions based on your experiences is greatly appreciated!



Hi there and welcome!

I don't own a smokin-it but it would have been the smoker I would have purchased to do it all over again over the MES.  HOWEVER, I have gotten really good and fixing up the MES smokers to safely and effectively bypass the onboard controller which is a weak point, as you have experienced.

Before you go out and spend $400 to $800+ on a new smoker, you might be able to spend less than $200 and easily turn your busted MES into an electric smoker that meats all your requirements and performs WAY better than it did when the stock controller worked!

In a nutshell here is what you can do with your existing busted MES:
1. Do a very simple rewire job, see my post on how to do it here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

2. With the rewire use a new controller called a PID controller from Auber.  Start with the model WS-1510ELPM and go upwards to the top of the page and any of those controllers should work for your MES and the rewire job (yes they get fancier and more expensive as you go up lol) https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14_28&page=1&sort=4d

3. Use the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray for up to 9-12 hours of set and forget smoke generation!  Most MES guys here use it.  You can place it in your MES or build what is called a Mailbox Mod and hook it to the chip loader hole if you like :)







4. The PID controller will allow you to go to 325F if you like but I wouldn't recommend doing that for more than a few hours because the MES really wasn't designed to function that hot for long periods of time.  
To do so you would also need to replace your MES Safety Rollout Limit Switch with this one that goes up to 350F:

I do this and only go to 325F on chicken/poultry smokes to get edible skin.  Those smokes are done very quickly so I don't risk burning up the insulation in the MES.


In all, you can do a few simple things to your dead MES for less than $200 and have a smoker that was WAY better than when the MES was brand new!  Myself and a number of guys here run this way and everyone seems to be so much happier with their MES :)

I hope this info helps out and if you have any questions ask away :)


----------



## LandToSea (Jan 29, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I don't own a smokin-it but it would have been the smoker I would have purchased to do it all over again over the MES.  HOWEVER, I have gotten really good and fixing up the MES smokers to safely and effectively bypass the onboard controller which is a weak point, as you have experienced.
> 
> ...


Wow, tallbm, this is awesome info, much thanks! My MES isn't in great condition, some exterior surface rust from being outside in FL humidity and dew for years. That is the only reason I would be hesitant to invest $200. Also, the seal will need replacement soon since it is starting to leak. Either way, I may still do this since it solves my problems with the MES. I do have an AMNPS and have used it for cold smokes. I have has trouble keeping it lit, but may need to take some steps pre drying my pellets first. Either way, I would still need heat so I would have to fix the electric burner control somehow. I guess I could go with a simpler and cheaper option of the Auber you suggested.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

Most of the issues you speak of are with the Generation #2.

The Gen #2.5 is Awesome. I like mine even better than my 7 year old Gen #1.

Heat is balanced from Left to Right, and with an AMNPS, I consider it as close to set & forget as it gets.

Bear


----------



## LandToSea (Jan 29, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Most of the issues you speak of are with the Generation #2.
> 
> The Gen #2.5 is Awesome. I like mine even better than my 7 year old Gen #1.
> 
> ...


Good to know on the current version Bearcarver, thanks! Assuming Gen 2 may still be flaoting around in some vendor's inventory I will need to look up how to tell the difference from Gen 2.5. Is the current 40 good or still problematic? It appears there are currently five 30" and three 40" models...
https://masterbuilt.com/grid/?index=1&category=Smokers&type=Digital+Electric&sort=Featured


----------



## tallbm (Jan 29, 2018)

LandToSea said:


> Wow, tallbm, this is awesome info, much thanks! My MES isn't in great condition, some exterior surface rust from being outside in FL humidity and dew for years. That is the only reason I would be hesitant to invest $200. Also, the seal will need replacement soon since it is starting to leak. Either way, I may still do this since it solves my problems with the MES. I do have an AMNPS and have used it for cold smokes. I have has trouble keeping it lit, but may need to take some steps pre drying my pellets first. Either way, I would still need heat so I would have to fix the electric burner control somehow. I guess I could go with a simpler and cheaper option of the Auber you suggested.



Ah, I see.  A little more used than I was thinking :D

Well you know the option exists :)


----------



## LandToSea (Jan 29, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Ah, I see.  A little more used than I was thinking :D
> 
> Well you know the option exists :)


Ya, unfortunately it got really weathered this past year while we did renovations. Other things took priority in the garage and under the covered patio. It was under a pop tent for a while and then that fell apart so it was outside in the elements for months at the least. I should have just ordered a cover.

Either way the info is great. I didnt know those controllers existed and what they cost. Now I see the justification in the cost difference in the Smokin-It analog and digital models. Also, it is good to know there are options to replace the controller if they went out of business and the original electronics died.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

LandToSea said:


> Good to know on the current version Bearcarver, thanks! Assuming Gen 2 may still be flaoting around in some vendor's inventory I will need to look up how to tell the difference from Gen 2.5. Is the current 40 good or still problematic? It appears there are currently five 30" and three 40" models...
> https://masterbuilt.com/grid/?index=1&category=Smokers&type=Digital+Electric&sort=Featured



As far as Generations There are only 3 of each:
Gen #1---Second Best.
Gen #2---Worst.
Gen #2.5---Best.
There are also some "Hybrids" that have various parts intermingled, but the important thing is to avoid the Gen #2.

This (Below) is how to tell them apart, and the other Link is what I found during using my Gen #1s, my Gen #2.5, and Testing a Gen #2 they sent me to test.

*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*


Bear


----------



## LandToSea (Jan 31, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> As far as Generations There are only 3 of each:
> Gen #1---Second Best.
> Gen #2---Worst.
> Gen #2.5---Best.
> ...


Thanks Bear, it looks like I currently have a broken Gen 2. Now I need to decide whether I buy an Auber controller etc listed above to repair it better than stock, or to just buy a Gen 2.5 40 if I go the MES route again instead of the SmokinIt. Is the MES 40 Gen 2.5 still limited to 275*?

Anyone with more info on the Smokin-It options please chime in. I am still trying to find justification to the 2x cost over the MES40 since I feel it would better suit the lifetime unit goal.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 31, 2018)

Maybe, someday, Masterbuilt will cease marketing the Model 2 and the smoking universe will be at peace.  As for justifying the 2X cost of a SI over the MES40, you have to judge that for yourself: high temp fiber glass insulation, stainless steel in/out including shelves/racks, 3 year warranty (1 year on PID), etc.  The SI site has a lot of info and there is a lot to read here at SMF regarding SI, both pro and con. Besides SI and Masterbuilt, there is also Cookshack, SmokenTex, SmokeHollow Smoketronix, etc. So many choices, so little time.


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 1, 2018)

If it is just surface rust, I say give it a nice custom paint job when you do the rewire. You can buy new seal material like this from Amazon for under $20. If you follow the above rewire advice including replacing the suspect crimp terminals of the original wiring, the only thing left of the "original" electrical is the element, which should be fine. 

But if it is a early model Gen 2 (with the side vent) then maybe not worth it. If it is a later model Gen 2, that has the top left vent (like the gen 2.5), then lose the inside water pan and reconfigure to have something very similar to a 2.5 (which is what I have done with mine).  

The $500-$600 savings over buying a new Smoking IT will sure put a lot of meat in your rebuilt smoker!!!

I don't have anything against the Smoking IT, and if you have the $ its probably a great unit. Just saying what my thoughts and limited funds would be thinking


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Maybe, someday, Masterbuilt will cease marketing the Model 2 and the smoking universe will be at peace.  As for justifying the 2X cost of a SI over the MES40, you have to judge that for yourself: high temp fiber glass insulation, stainless steel in/out including shelves/racks, 3 year warranty (1 year on PID), etc.  The SI site has a lot of info and there is a lot to read here at SMF regarding SI, both pro and con. Besides SI and Masterbuilt, there is also Cookshack, SmokenTex, SmokeHollow Smoketronix, etc. So many choices, so little time.




If I had to make a Gen #2 MES 40 work, I can tell you what I would do:
#1   First rip out that stupid Slanted Drip plate with the little water pa hanging from it.
#2   If the Top Vent is anyplace other than the Back Left Corner of the Top, move it there.
#3   Put the bottom Rack in place, so you can put a Foil Pan in the center of it, and the AMNPS on the right end, above the Chip Dumper.

These changes should change a Gen #2 into a close replica of the Gen #2.5, except it would have a better Remote (RF instead of Bluetooth).

If you read the recommendations I gave Masterbuilt a few years ago, these were the main Hints I gave them before they came out with the Gen #2.5.

Bear


----------



## nozzleman (Feb 1, 2018)

I got tired of fixing my MES and decided to spend the money to get a product that would last yet still have the convenience of use of the MES. I chose Smokin-It and have never looked back. That was 3 years ago and it has performed flawlessly without the need for repair. It is very solidly built and the racks are heavy duty like you find in a oven. If you can, make the jump and move on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2018)

nozzleman said:


> I got tired of fixing my MES and decided to spend the money to get a product that would last yet still have the convenience of use of the MES. I chose Smokin-It and have never looked back. That was 3 years ago and it has performed flawlessly without the need for repair. It is very solidly built and the racks are heavy duty like you find in a oven. If you can, make the jump and move on.




Sound like my MES, except mine have been around much longer.

Bear


----------



## shrews824 (Feb 1, 2018)

I grabbed a Smokin'-It #2 to replace my Masterbuilt and haven't regretted the decision one little bit.  It works perfectly for my needs.  Obviously, everyone has different needs, but definitely give the SI some thought.  Good luck with your decision either way.  Cheers.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 3, 2018)

I broke the bad new's to the wife this morning. I want a new smoker to replace my cobbled and kludged old Brinkman conversion.
I want to join the 21st century, go digital, go forward.
She thinks she might budget it by the end of this month. God Bless her.

I've been looking since before I joined SMF. But SMF has really upped the game by a mile! If you want good information, you gotta go where the real guys hang out.
And while I would love to have one of the really nice heavy duty smokers, Like the Smokin It line, I don't think I should put that on our household since I'm basically the only smoked meat fan in the Family and extended Family.
I do mostly cold smoking/low temperature anyway. That's not to say I wouldn't do a full blown 3-2-1 rib rack cook. Because I never had the option to.
But I'm retired, so no more overtime for extra projects for special wants here.
And wah, wah, wah...

I'm looking real hard at a Char-Broiler DES smoker. I can get this 725 for about 33% off the suggested retail price, or $201.10, from Walmart. FREE shipping. Lots of other places at this price point.
What I thought was a point with the DES is the chip/pellet box. Holds up to 8 hours of fuel. (I'm skeptical about a box full of anything lasting 8 hours. I could see it taking off and blasting heat and smoke in a big whooska.) And I'd like to use pellets as my primary fuel, I think. Rather than chips, and because I ain't gettin any younger and can't/don't wanna go cut wood.

But the idea is to get something that can do it all. Cold/cool smoking, hot smoking/cooking, or smokeless electric outdoor oven for my folks that don't like smoke flavor. And do it without babysitting a chip box.
In order to get what I think I want, I'm looking at electric for about a dozen reasons. Including a 30" Masterbuilt with a cold smoke add on. But don't see a meat probe option, like the Char-broil has.

Almost all are Imports, so that is a wash. Good luck with Chinese electronics. I'm not going there... But it can make warranty a factor.

What ever happened to the 5 cent cigar?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 3, 2018)

SonnyE - Was looking forward to welcoming you to the family of Smokin-it users. Pretty much fool proof (and this old fool appreciates that).  They really are great smokers, a lot of bang for the buck. Several owners use the A-Maze-N in them to cold smoke. In any event, enjoy your new smoker.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 3, 2018)

old sarge said:


> SonnyE - Was looking forward to welcoming you to the family of Smokin-it users. Pretty much fool proof (and this old fool appreciates that).  They really are great smokers, a lot of bang for the buck. Several owners use the A-Maze-N in them to cold smoke. In any event, enjoy your new smoker.



It would be Ideal. There's drool all over their website, and I'm the culprit.
But the SI-1 $339 anti is a little too much for me. But it seems to be the beginning for a real quality smoker.
I haven'y found any stainless steel racks below the Smoken It line. Let alone a Stainless steel box.

With my luck, Sarge, I'll win the lottery the day before I die... :eek:
:D LOL!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 3, 2018)

I’ll be replacing my Bradley with the Smokin-it 3D this year. I want to upgrade and this just seemed to fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 3, 2018)

SonnyE - You could email the owner, Steve and see if he has a 'scratch and dent' model 1 for sale.  Never hurts to ask!


----------



## old sarge (Feb 3, 2018)

Good choice on the 3D to replace the Bradley.


----------



## LandToSea (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks for all of the follow up. I am still on the fence because I am sold on the SI 3D, but that $! Anyway, I thought I would post a follow up of what I found when messing with the MES.
View media item 553572


----------



## tallbm (Feb 23, 2018)

LandToSea said:


> Thanks for all of the follow up. I am still on the fence because I am sold on the SI 3D, but that $! Anyway, I thought I would post a follow up of what I found when messing with the MES.
> View media item 553572



Yep that seems to be one of the most common failures for the MES.
If you decide you want to repair that busted connection (and may as well upgrade the other one) I would recommend you use the Supco t1111 or t1113 Hi Temp Stainless Steel connectors because they were designed for this kind of job where the connectors the MES uses are no real match for the job.

To crimp the flag version may take some vice grips or ingenuity :)


For less than $20 (if you buy connectors and crimping tool)


----------



## old sarge (Feb 23, 2018)

LandToSea-Smokin-it will be there when you are ready. Take your time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Yep that seems to be one of the most common failures for the MES.
> If you decide you want to repair that busted connection (and may as well upgrade the other one) I would recommend you use the Supco t1111 or t1113 Hi Temp Stainless Steel connectors because they were designed for this kind of job where the connectors the MES uses are no real match for the job.
> 
> To crimp the flag version may take some vice grips or ingenuity :)
> ...




I remember when I had to fix one of mine like that.
I replaced the connector with the same one they had from the factory, but it was kinda sideways---Shaped like a Flag.
One like that fit in the tight spot better.
Just thought I'd mention it.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 24, 2018)

If I had deep pockets, a Smokin It would be nice. I like Industrial tough.

But I don't. And I can easily keep my little MES 30 running to serve my needs.

Sarge, I did email Steve. They usually hold the S&D for things like shows.
When they do sell them, it's by in person only so the reasons can be gone over.
Never shipped.
I'd imagine the first time they had an S&D bounce back they wised up.
But I do Thank You for the suggestion.
And Steve got back to me the same day, on a weekend no less.
That... speaks volumes for his attention to business. ;):)


----------



## LandToSea (May 30, 2018)

So, believe it or not I am still trying to make a decision on a 3D. I was waiting for the right sale bonuses from Smokin-It to pull the trigger. I figure that Father's Day will present them. I don't care about a cutting board and their sauce. I want rib hooks, a cover and mat so hopefully those come available this month as "freebies". This next week they are starting to ship the new PID controller they recently announced. 

That all being said I did get side tracked looking at Rec-Tec pellet smokers, specifically the Bull 700. The reason being is because I started considering replacing my disposed of MES30 and aging Char-Broil grill with a smoker/grill accompanied by a propane griddle to cover all bases. I can't accommodate more than 2 pieces for outdoor cooking.

How many full racks of baby backs can a 3D hold, 10 at 2 per rack or do you have to remove every other rack for clearance?


----------



## myownidaho (May 30, 2018)

You can do ten racks.


----------



## old sarge (May 30, 2018)

I do 2 racks of baby back per rack. No crowding so air/smoke/heat is not impeded. 

As for the freebies they are just Steve’s way of saying thanks. As for a cover and mat Steve will sell you what ever extras you want or need.


----------



## LandToSea (May 30, 2018)

old sarge said:


> I do 2 racks of baby back per rack. No crowding so air/smoke/heat is not impeded.
> 
> As for the freebies they are just Steve’s way of saying thanks. As for a cover and mat Steve will sell you what ever extras you want or need.



Thanks! Do you run only the 4 racks it comes with or 5 racks?

I understand the freebies are just that. I just have been waiting to maximize the purchase since I am already outside of my budget here. I know the cover and hooks have been on prior promos so that is why I was holding out to see what the Memorial Day or Father's Day promos offered.


----------



## LandToSea (May 30, 2018)

What is the max smoke time on the 3D without reloading wood? Let's say on a brisket.


----------



## old sarge (May 30, 2018)

When Steve was giving the covers away they were over stock and he was getting in a new style that was UV resistant. 

For a brisket I put in 6 ounces of hickory chunks, typically 2 or 3 chunks, at the beginning. I lock down the smoker and walk away till it is finished, around 195 - 200 degrees. That is it. No additional wood.


----------



## LandToSea (May 30, 2018)

old sarge said:


> When Steve was giving the covers away they were over stock and he was getting in a new style that was UV resistant.
> 
> For a brisket I put in 6 ounces of hickory chunks, typically 2 or 3 chunks, at the beginning. I lock down the smoker and walk away till it is finished, around 195 - 200 degrees. That is it. No additional wood.



Well, shit, glad I mentioned it. Thanks for the insight! 

Does it make smoke for the whole cook? If not, how long does it?


----------



## old sarge (May 30, 2018)

I get 2 to 4 hours of visible smoke. Not heavy but visible. I am sure that there is some residual wisps that are hard to see because of light. But the Smokey flavor really comes through. Pretty much a hands off process.


----------



## LandToSea (May 30, 2018)

old sarge said:


> I get 2 to 4 hours of visible smoke. Not heavy but visible. I am sure that there is some residual wisps that are hard to see because of light. But the Smokey flavor really comes through. Pretty much a hands off process.


I guess I could always add an AMazeN if I needed a heavier smoke.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 30, 2018)

I could never get satisfactory baby back ribs from my MES 30.  
Instead I can make ribs in my Smokin-It #3 (analog) that are the best I ever had. Put ribs in and 5 hours later check for doneness, no peek, no wrap required.
When I make pulled pork, everybody wants some to take home. I never get to eat left-overs.


----------



## LandToSea (May 30, 2018)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I could never get satisfactory baby back ribs from my MES 30.
> Instead I can make ribs in my Smokin-It #3 (analog) that are the best I ever had. Put ribs in and 5 hours later check for doneness, no peek, no wrap required.
> When I make pulled pork, everybody wants some to take home. I never get to eat left-overs.


That's inspiring since my BB ribs were always awesome in the MES. I just hated the constant feeding of chips and babysitting. The AMazeN never stayed lit in it either. Maybe our humid air in S FL?


----------



## Nutshell (May 30, 2018)

I’m in Tampa and yes, the humid air can be tough.  Two things I did, raise my AMNPS with stainless screws for better airflow and run with the chip tray completely out.  AMNPS now stays lit and produces great smoke.


----------



## chopsaw (May 30, 2018)

Bought my gen 1 30 in 2013 . I've learned it , and it's dialed in . Love it . Paid $149 for it on a black Friday sale . 
That being said , if it decides it's done , I will go to a smokin it .  The 30 will be a cold smoker . Never gonna get rid of it .


----------



## old sarge (May 30, 2018)

LandToSea said:


> I guess I could always add an AMazeN if I needed a heavier smoke.


Yes you can. If you so desire.


----------



## old sarge (May 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> If I had deep pockets, a Smokin It would be nice. I like Industrial tough.
> 
> But I don't. And I can easily keep my little MES 30 running to serve my needs.
> 
> ...



Family owned and operated. Steve does his level best to answer emails and the phone himself. And as you discovered, even on a weekend!

I wasn't too sure about scratch and dent but it never hurts to ask. These are great smokers; a pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## myownidaho (May 30, 2018)

What surprised me was the amount of smoke flavor I get from just a few ounces of wood. I did a 16 hour smoke on four pork butts with six ounces of wood added at the beginning. Plenty of flavor.


----------



## SonnyE (May 30, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Family owned and operated. Steve does his level best to answer emails and the phone himself. And as you discovered, even on a weekend!
> 
> I wasn't too sure about scratch and dent but it never hurts to ask. These are great smokers; a pretty good bang for the buck.



Yep, To say the least, I was very Impressed!
In my opinion, I think the Smoken It is probably the best on the market for fellers like most of us. The quality stands out from every view. Hands down!


----------



## SonnyE (May 30, 2018)

Lonzinomaker said:


> When I make pulled pork, everybody wants some to take home. I never get to eat left-overs.



Well, you apparently need bigger butts. Or more butts. :rolleyes:
Or less friends... o_O

You might have to become a 'closet smoker' and hide your larder. LOL!
ROTFLMAO! :D


----------



## Nutshell (May 31, 2018)

My cousin has a SI 3D.  It is awesome.  The quality of the build is far superior to my MES.


----------



## shrews824 (May 31, 2018)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I could never get satisfactory baby back ribs from my MES 30.
> Instead I can make ribs in my Smokin-It #3 (analog) that are the best I ever had. Put ribs in and 5 hours later check for doneness, no peek, no wrap required.
> When I make pulled pork, everybody wants some to take home. I never get to eat left-overs.



I struggled with my ribs in my Masterbuilt too.  They were always just "ok".  I would always do a 3-2-1 or 2-2-1.  I tried that in my Smokin-It #2 a couple of times then realized quickly that there is no need for that.  St. Louis Style or Babybacks....  just throw 'em in and let the smoker do the job.  4.0 to 4.5 hours at 225 degrees F and they turn out great.


----------



## LandToSea (Jun 6, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> I’m in Tampa and yes, the humid air can be tough.  Two things I did, raise my AMNPS with stainless screws for better airflow and run with the chip tray completely out.  AMNPS now stays lit and produces great smoke.
> View attachment 365962


Great idea on the screws. I will be doing that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LandToSea (Jun 6, 2018)

So, now I am just waiting for the newly released PID to ship on the 3D and I am pulling the trigger to order. I asked on their FB page but didn't get a response yet. Does anyone know if the new controller wifi will allow remote access of data? It would be great to be able to throw a smoke on and go fishing while monitoring it on my mobile app. If something goes wrong call the wife to walk her through addressing it or pack up and head home to save the smoke.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 6, 2018)

Waiting game till Steve puts out the full roll out.  You might get some ideas from the auber site on the stand alone version which should be similar.


----------



## LandToSea (Jun 15, 2018)

Eagle has landed!View media item 553871


----------



## old sarge (Jun 15, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## Nutshell (Jun 15, 2018)

She’s a looker.  Very nice!!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 15, 2018)

I've had a SI 2 for about 5 years (couldn't afford a Cookshack at the time) and it still works and looks great. Never had a problem with it, keeps temp well when cold out (and it does get cold out in northern IN). For the money, it is a very well-built unit. The insulation is great -- I don't worry about it when my grandson is playing on the deck along side the smoker going full steam ahead on some ribs. I also have the cold smoke plate which works great. You get what you pay for and I've always thought the MES were a little, er, inexpensively fabricated and assembled (just my opinion), but they do have their ardent supporters.

Bottom line there are tons of choices. Choose what you like and which will make barbecue fun and something to look forward to.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 16, 2018)

Nice! You’re going to enjoy it.


----------



## shrews824 (Jun 19, 2018)

That thing is sharp.  Congratulations.


----------



## mgj2727 (Nov 6, 2018)

nozzleman said:


> I got tired of fixing my MES and decided to spend the money to get a product that would last yet still have the convenience of use of the MES. I chose Smokin-It and have never looked back. That was 3 years ago and it has performed flawlessly without the need for repair. It is very solidly built and the racks are heavy duty like you find in a oven. If you can, make the jump and move on.



How did you decide between the 2 and the 2D?


----------



## mgj2727 (Nov 6, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> I’ll be replacing my Bradley with the Smokin-it 3D this year. I want to upgrade and this just seemed to fit my needs perfectly.



Did you replace it and if so, which Smokin-It model and are you happy with your choice?


----------



## mgj2727 (Nov 6, 2018)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I could never get satisfactory baby back ribs from my MES 30.
> Instead I can make ribs in my Smokin-It #3 (analog) that are the best I ever had. Put ribs in and 5 hours later check for doneness, no peek, no wrap required.
> When I make pulled pork, everybody wants some to take home. I never get to eat left-overs.



How did you decide between the 3 and the 3D?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 6, 2018)

Money talks. It was telling me not to spend that much for a 3D. I am a homebrewer and made an electric system with 3 PIDs for brew controls so I figured I could easily add one to the 3 if I felt the need. So far i haven't felt the need.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 6, 2018)

Let me see if I can explain.  Some folks like the analog as they will never smoke anything above 250 degrees; indeed they they will generally stick around the 225 to 235 degree temp.  Low and slow. They are very content with the temperature swings (see the FAQ on the Smokin-it site as well as the SmokinTex site), knowing that in the end, the temp averages out to the set temp. And they have the option, later on, to add a separate stand alone PID if they feel the need.  A benefit of the stand alone is that you can remove it and store it indoors out of the weather.  Also, should the PID die, you still have a smoker.  No so with with a digitized smoker.  When it dies, the smoker dies although failures are rare.   Then there are others who are willing to spend a little more to get much tighter of the temperature, generally within just a couple of degrees of what is set.  Whether analog or digital, a lot of folks still put in a remote probe to monitor smoker temp and agonize over the divergence from what they set and what the PID shows and what the remote shows. And they fiddle and adjust the controller to suit them. Me, I just grab a cold beer and let the smoker do what it is supposed to do.


----------

